# May the Luck of the Irish bring us all MARCH BFPS!



## AugustBride6

MARCH TESTING THREAD!

:dust::dust::dust:
I hope that pesky leprechaun brings you all :bfp:'s this month!!
:dust::dust::dust:


MARCH 1
AliDubs

MARCH 2

MARCH 3

MARCH 4
Hopethisyear

MARCH 5

MARCH 6

MARCH 7

MARCH 8

MARCH 9
penelopejones :bfp:
August Bride
 

MARCH 10
tag74

MARCH 11
Lanfear333 :bfp:

MARCH 12

MARCH 13
TTC74

MARCH 14

MARCH 15
Lee37

MARCH 16

MARCH 17
MeganS0326

MARCH 18

MARCH 19

MARCH 20
Jjay

MARCH 21

MARCH 22
Gypsey4 :bfp:

MARCH 23

MARCH 24
Mdc
Neesaw:bfp:

MARCH 25
Spudtastic

MARCH 26

MARCH 27

MARCH 28

MARCH 29

MARCH 30
Feezle

MARCH 31

​


----------



## Hopethisyear

Thanks for starting this thread! I'll be testing on March 4th


----------



## penelopejones

May I join you? Testing March 9.


----------



## AliDubs

I will be testing March 1st

:dust: to us all!!


----------



## Lanfear333

Thanks August! Put me down for the 5th please.


----------



## MeganS0326

So if it is ok with you ladies I'm going to tentatively join this thread. I'm not sure what my stupid body is doing these days, I never got a proper AF just a few days of spotting. If I count the spotting as my AF then I guess my testing date would be around March 17th so lets go with that for the time being and I will update if something changes. 

Anywho, I hope you ladies are all having a great day! Any exciting plans for the weekend? Me and DH are going to go look at some new houses on Saturday. We are thinking about a move to a bigger house in the next year. I love house shopping! :happydance: Also, it's DH's grandmother's birthday so we will be celebrating that on Sunday with some quality time with the family. :thumb up:


----------



## AliDubs

Hi MeganS0326 and welcome! House shopping is sooo fun! I love checking out places and seeing how other people live and decorate. (I'm kind of nosey like that). 

This weekend I will be running my daughter between swimming and skating, also going to a family dinner and trying to find some moments to relax in there too! O:)


----------



## MeganS0326

AliDubs said:


> Hi MeganS0326 and welcome! House shopping is sooo fun! I love checking out places and seeing how other people live and decorate. (I'm kind of nosey like that).
> 
> This weekend I will be running my daughter between swimming and skating, also going to a family dinner and trying to find some moments to relax in there too! O:)

Thanks for the welcome, AliDubs! Yes, house shopping is fun but I think we are going to do a new build again so no snooping on other people's stuff. :haha: I hope you are able to get some good relax time in between chauffeuring your daughter about.


----------



## Fezzle

Just joining for now as I have to finish Feb first!


----------



## AugustBride6

Welcome to the group Megan!


----------



## MeganS0326

Thanks for the welcome and getting me added in the mix, August! I might need you to change my testing date. I had a little more spotting today so I tested with a HPT and and OPK to see if anything was going on and I got a flashy smiley on my OPK so I think the Vitex might be working and I might actually OV this cycle. I guess we will see what tomorrow brings. If I need a date change I will let you know.

How are all you lovely ladies doing today? Anybody have a good feeling about March? My DS will be turning one in March and we've been trying for #2 since he was born so I hope this is a lucky month for me. FX that we have a thread full of BFP's this month!! :dust:


----------



## AugustBride6

Megan...just let me know! Fingers crossed the Vitex is working for you!

afm...not feeling hopeful at all. I got a positive OPK 2 days earlier than expected which threw my whole BD schedule off. Plus I had a friend in town so weekend BD'ing and temping didn't happen! I highly doubt I ovulated from the good side anyway. I'm just here to support you ladies and get my body prepped for next month :)


----------



## Spudtastic

Hey ladies. I'm excited to be joining this thread. Today I got af after my erpc in January and mmc in December. I didn't o after my erpc so I'm really hoping I do this cycle. The ob/gyn thinks I have pcos and I'm going for blood tests tomorrow. Anyway, I o late so at this stage can you put me down for a test on 25th March. Tra la la I'm just happy I can ttc again.


----------



## Mdc

Hello everyone, I would like to join as a hold over from Feb as the witch got me on Sat. I am expecting to test around the 24th. Just a little background about me and DH (37 for me 40 for him trying for #1). I was luckily enough to find my soul mate and be married Oct 2014, and we both decided to really give the kid thing a try. Unfortunately the bogus high school sex talks totally mislead me in the whole trying to get pregnant thing. LOL! We are now starting all the testing to be proactive. I just did cd3 labs, and DH is scheduled for a SA tomorrow. Let me tell you he is super psyched....joking! We (of probably more me) am being a little proactive on the testing but what can I say I am type A. I have been doing was on BC for a very long time, have been doing opks 6 months, and starting temping this month. GL to everyone and hopefully it will be another successful month like Feb.


----------



## Spudtastic

Mdc said:


> Unfortunately the bogus high school sex talks totally mislead me in the whole trying to get pregnant thing. LOL! .

I'd love to know what these were. They sound very interesting


----------



## MeganS0326

:hi:


AugustBride6 said:


> Megan...just let me know! Fingers crossed the Vitex is working for you!
> 
> afm...not feeling hopeful at all. I got a positive OPK 2 days earlier than expected which threw my whole BD schedule off. Plus I had a friend in town so weekend BD'ing and temping didn't happen! I highly doubt I ovulated from the good side anyway. I'm just here to support you ladies and get my body prepped for next month :)

Sorry about the poorly timed BDing. I'll say a prayer you get a surprise BFP anyways. If this cycle doesn't pan out will you be doing another IUI?

Welcome Spudtastic & mdc :hi:


----------



## AugustBride6

Megan...yes, we are going to try one more IUI. 

In other news....COME ON SPRING!:cold:


----------



## Lanfear333

AugustBride6 said:


> In other news....COME ON SPRING!:cold:

YES!!! I'm not far from you in MI, so I feel you on this weather.


----------



## MeganS0326

August, I'll keep my FX that you won't need it. As for spring, I couldn't agree more. We have pretty mild winters here (Texas) but I'm still ready for some sunshine! I'm happiest when I'm in a tank top and flip flops!


----------



## Lanfear333

Yay, finally got a positive OPK on cd18. My date is going to need to be moved, but I'll wait to see those cross hairs before I say when.


----------



## Mdc

Spud, yes the high school lectures still in the back of my head 'if you look at a penis too close it will get you knocked up'. Geez, I still got scared a year ago because I accidentally missed 3 days of BCP and thought 'oh know I could get pregnant' and I am a pharmacist. :rofl: Trust me they did not teach me how hard it would be in pharmacy school to get knocked up. Especially at my 'advanced maternal age'. Geez!

August, sorry about the BDing schedule but all the technology throws us a loop sometime. Still FX'd for you. I can only imagine how ready most of us are for spring. I grew up in the Midwest and HATE snow and cold weather. Funny I used to remember when the temp would hit 60F and I would wear shorts. Now being used to warm weather 60F is coat and scarf weather. Ha!

Lanfear, glad for your OPK to be positive and GL! 

I have a question for the group. I scheduled my HSG for Friday (ummm...yikes). I have heard some thoughts from both camps. Some say no biggie and other say wholly &:$*#% it hurt. I am trying to just focus on the big picture, but would really like to know your thoughts if you did one. I do know it hurts worse if I have a blocked tube, but just trying to be prepared. Although big picture I guess there may be a increased shot of a BFP, so no pain no gain right? LOL.


----------



## MeganS0326

Mdc - re hsg, I had one. It was not pleasant but not unbearable either. It was really quick so I think that helped. I did not have any blockages. Yay for increased chances of BFP

Lanfear - yay for positive OPK 

Afm, day two of flashy smiley! Please god let me be O'ing!!

Sorry if any of thos sounds silly. Had a bottle of wine with dinner tonight. He he he


----------



## penelopejones

Mdc - I just had an HSG last week. It was no big deal. There was slight cramping but nothing more than your average AF pains. We are right there with you - DH did his SA on Monday and we are just waiting for his results.


----------



## Vonn

Re the HSG, I had one done a couple months ago. It hurt more than I thought it would (not like regular AF cramps for me), BUT, the pain only lasted for like a minute. I was all clear, no blockages. Good luck, it's good information so well worth it!


----------



## Mdc

Thank you everyone for the information about your HSG experiences. 

Megan, GL with the flashy smileys and happy BD! Are you using the advanced CB OPK sticks? Just curious because I got some weird results last month (eg really early O), but it could be my crazy cycle. Btw, wine is not a bad thing!

Penelope, glad the HSG went well! That seems to be the consensus from the group so I feel so much better! Hope your SA comes out well. It was not the DH's shining moment to have to do this (but he is a good trooper for helping the cause). I think he may suspect it is him because a good friend had the same issue. But who knows, and I kept saying there we a lot of options and we are being proactive. Stranger things have happened. 

Vonn, thanks for the affirmation. I feel like I am prepared, but as you said even if it hurts it is over quickly. Even though I am a wuss about pain somehow I feel it is all worth it. 

Afm, luckily my e2 and FSH are normal. Just waiting in the others. Good news is a pesky business trip right around o was cancelled. So hopefully it will be a BD week after the HSG. Silly question the hospital did not offer an answer for...how many days after an HSG can you BD? It is scheduled for cd7 to maximize our changes. :winkwink:

GL to anyone that I missed.


----------



## penelopejones

I don't see any reason why you'd have to wait to BD after an HSG. They didn't tell me anything about that. 

We got DH's sperm analysis results back and they were abnormal for motility, morphology, and concentration. But DH was sick last week and thinks that might be part of it. We can't remember if we BD'd within the 5 days before (which is what they recommend), so it could have been old sperm in there. The doctor wants to repeat the test, so I hope the results will be better. HOWEVER, it does actually give me some peace of mind because it might explain why we haven't had success so far...


----------



## Mdc

Penelope, thanks for the info and it would make sense about you DH's SA. Hopefully the repeat will be better! I did not think about that. I know they told DH to 'hold' for a couple days, but I know we did not BD for longer because I was waiting to hear about the HSG and we were still exhausted from last months marathon.


----------



## AugustBride6

Penelope....sorry the SA didn't turn out as you hoped but I'm glad you are getting some answers. When is the next SA? Did the doctor discuss your options? :hugs:for you!


----------



## Spudtastic

Mdc said:


> Spud, yes the high school lectures still in the back of my head 'if you look at a penis too close it will get you knocked up'. Geez, I still got scared a year ago because I accidentally missed 3 days of BCP and thought 'oh know I could get pregnant' and I am a pharmacist. :rofl: Trust me they did not teach me how hard it would be in pharmacy school to get knocked up. Especially at my 'advanced maternal age.

Omg they are great ones. The things they tell kids. I honestly can't remember any stories. I think they told us the truth With all the gory terrible details. Hmmmm was there a giving birth video that we had to watch at school too and that was enough to terrify me. Also I do remember the list of things we were told you could catch from sex 'herpes, warts, hiv, a baby. It was at the end of the list of stds and was made to sound really bad and scared us so much.
now I'm also of an advanced maternal age And really want a sibling for dd. We started trying before she was a year old. Now she is two.


----------



## Spudtastic

Penelope - good luck with that repeat test. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## penelopejones

Thanks for the support! I'm thinking DH may have some sperm issues, but since he was sick last week and we didn't BD within the 5 day window, maybe the next result will be a bit better. The good news is I think I'm O'ing today even though my cheapie OPKs don't say so---cervix and CM look good. So we will BD today and then maybe try to schedule the repeat SA for next week.


----------



## penelopejones

AugustBride6 said:


> Penelope....sorry the SA didn't turn out as you hoped but I'm glad you are getting some answers. When is the next SA? Did the doctor discuss your options? :hugs:for you!

We have to schedule the next test. Unfortunately we've had a bunch of snow days here in North Carolina and the whole town shuts down. Next week is when the clinic does all of their IUIs and stuff, so they said we probably couldn't get an appointment for SA, so it might be a couple of weeks. I want us to move ahead in the meantime, though, since DH and I are pretty set on just going for IVF.


----------



## MeganS0326

Happy Thursday, ladies!

Mdc - Yes, I'm using the clear blue advanced OPK's. I really shouldn't because I have PCOS and they only serve to confuse me more I think. Today is my 4th day of flashy smiley faces. I'm getting real sick of it, ready for the solid face already. I'm not sure how many more days in a row I can convince DH to BD. LOL Sorry you had confusing results on them too. As far as the HSG, I'm with Penelope, I don't think there is any reason not to BD after the procedure.

Penelope - Sorry about the SA results. My DH's results showed very low morphology. They recommended some supplements for him to improve it and they really worked. It was for sure vitamin C and then something else that I can't remember. If you would like I can look it up and let you know. 

Spudtastic - Sorry it is taking so long to get a sibling for your DD. TTC over 35 is not for the faint of heart. LOL We've been trying for #2 since I got my first PP AF and DS is turning one next month. I was really hoping for irish twins. :wacko:


----------



## Gypsey4

Hey Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. Can you put me down to test March 22?

Not much going on here. I just had my cycle day 3 tests. I have most of the results but they haven't been interpreted for me yet. So of course I am looking on the internet and driving myself crazy. It seems like every site has a different threshold for what is considered normal...

No big plans for the weekend. It is sunny and beautiful here in California :)


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies. I won't be testing until mid March - I'd say the March 13thish but given that it's Friday, the 13th I may avoid testing that day just in case. :haha:

Anyway, I thought I would join you all so that I can celebrate the March BFPs too!


----------



## MeganS0326

Welcome Gypsey4 and TTC74!! Wishing you both March BFP's!!


----------



## Mdc

Penelope, GL on the repeat SA and hoping for good news, and GL with BD! Just flew threw CLT today, and I haven't normally seen snow. Is it pretty unusual? 

Megan, I did read about a lot of women getting an excessive amount of flashy smiley faces, but hopefully tomorrow it will be solid. I did order the regular CB opk, because I got weirded out last month because last month I had at least a 4 day LH surge. I didn't like that the advanced locks out for 72 hours after the LH surge is detected. I get most people o 12-36 or 48 hours later, but still made me wonder BC it detected the surge two days early for me last month. I will report on my experiment with both this month. :winkwink: If you could get the supplement list that your DH took I would like to know just in case ours comes back not so stellar. 

Gypsey, good luck with the cd3 tests. I just did mine too. 

TTC74 , good luck!

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## penelopejones

MeganS0326 said:


> Penelope - Sorry about the SA results. My DH's results showed very low morphology. They recommended some supplements for him to improve it and they really worked. It was for sure vitamin C and then something else that I can't remember. If you would like I can look it up and let you know.

Please let me know what they were when you get a chance. The Doctor recommended CoQ10 and extra antioxidants in his diet. Will try for that. 



MeganS0326 said:


> We've been trying for #2 since I got my first PP AF and DS is turning one next month. I was really hoping for irish twins. :wacko:

We've were hoping for the same. Well, maybe not Irish twins, but we started around 7 months after DD was born. Oh well. I've heard it is better to space them out a bit, healthwise.


----------



## penelopejones

Mdc said:


> Penelope, GL on the repeat SA and hoping for good news, and GL with BD! Just flew threw CLT today, and I haven't normally seen snow. Is it pretty unusual?

We usually get snow 1-3 times a year, I'd say. Usually one big storm and a couple of dustings.


----------



## Spudtastic

I've just had cd3 tests too (except I got them done on cd2. I've just googled them and I'm a bit nervous now.


----------



## Fezzle

Megan- I hope you get the solid face soon! I had a confusing cycle this time with the dual hormone digi too. I had flashing smileys for about a week before the solid, and didn't get a positive on the cheap strip OPKs until two days after I got the solid smiley. I'm wondering now if the digis are too early for me and that's why it seems like I have such long LPs (about 16 days).


----------



## MeganS0326

Happy Friday! 

So I went looking for DH's SA report that had the recommendations on it and I found it. Yippie! He was taking 1000 mg vitamin C and 1000 mg L-Carnitine daily. He had really low morphology rate when this SA was done and then after taking the supplements for a few months we went in for an IUI and his morphology was in normal range.

Mdc and Fezzle - Regarding the CB digital OPK, I think after this box I'm not buying them again. I ordered a bunch of IC HPT's the other day and I should have gotten some OPK's as well. I just really hate analyzing the line to determine if they are the same shade. I usually stop testing once I get a positive so the fixed smile staying for a day or two on the stick has never bothered me but I see how that could be annoying if it is not lining up with the results you are getting on regular OPK's. 

I really hope I get my solid smiley today. Not sure I can take five days of flashing. Also, if I O today or tomorrow I think we will have somewhat ok-ish timing but if it is any later than that I think I'm out for the month as we did not BD last night and won't be able to again until next Friday at the earliest.


----------



## Lanfear333

MeganS0326 said:


> I just really hate analyzing the line to determine if they are the same shade.

I tape mine onto a piece of paper lined up in a row. It helps me gauge line darkness much easier than looking at them individually. I had a CB digital and didn't like it at all. Plus, with as long as TTC is taking us, the cheapies are much more cost effective since I'll sometimes use two in one day if the lines are getting close but not quite there. 

I wish vitamins weren't so expensive. Fortunately the place that I shop often has buy one/get one deals on them so it makes it more bearable. I always worry when I have to buy a new bottle that I'm going to get pregnant right after and it's going to be a waste of money.


----------



## AugustBride6

Lan, I do the same thing with both the OPK's and the vitamins!:haha: This week I was able to do BOGO and I had a $2 coupon. Score!:happydance:

Gypsey...I am glad someone is enjoying some sunny skies! We are expected to get another 4-8 inches this weekend. I might just pack a bag and head your way:plane:

DH takes Vitamin C and Ashwagandha. Here's a quick read on Ashwagandha for those of you who haven't heard of it. 

https://naturalmedicinejournal.com/journal/2014-04/ashwagandha-male-infertility


----------



## Lanfear333

We don't take C because we actually get a decent amount in our diets. We're both on E and CoQ10. Separately, I take prenatal, B6 and calcium w/D3. The B6 has really helped my LP. I stopped taking it and it immediately went back down to 10 days. Had to start it again.


----------



## MeganS0326

Day 5 of flashy smiley face. I guess this month is a bust for me. Maybe there is a super slow swimmer in there that can hang out for a few more days. lol 

Lan, I bought a bottle of B6 because I read that you should take it in combination with the Vitex but since I wasn't sure exactly what it does I haven't taken it yet. Before my cycles stated going wacky again my lp was like 10 or 11 days which I think is on the short side of normal. Do you think I should start taking the B6? How much do you take?


----------



## penelopejones

Thanks for the notes about L-Carnitine and vit C! My doctor recommended CoQ10 for both of us (I've already been taking it) and more antioxidants in our diet. We eat fairly healthy but I'm going to double down on the leafy greens! 

The flashing smiley sucks. I get that a lot, too, and then usually it goes positive around CD20. Hopefully it will turn soon so you'll have a chance this month!


----------



## nessaw

Hi all can you put me down for the 24th please. We're giving it a proper go this month-had a few bfp announcements which have motivated me. So getting out the cbfm and the clomid and keeping fx.
Mdc I had a hsg and it hurt but it was a different type of pain-more like a pressure and it was only when they pushed the fluid. Good luck.


----------



## Fezzle

Ok, AF is here. Can you put me down for 30 March? Just an estimate right now!


----------



## Lee37

Hi ladies! :flower: please put me down for march 15. Wishing you all lots of :dust:


----------



## AugustBride6

I am about to go on a rant that I know only you ladies will understand.

I just received a text message that my younger sister (who doesnt work, doesn't take care of the child she has and heaven only knows how many drugs she has put in her system in the last year) is 2 months pregnant. Are you serious? I didn't even respond to her text because I can't think of a single nice thing to say to her. Really? She gets a baby and here we are trying for what feels like a lifetime? I am really having a hard time finding the silver lining today.

ok...rant over


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry August :hugs: That is so tough when others announce their pregnancies, especially when they don't deserve it.


----------



## nessaw

August it's so tough isn't it. This is what has prompted me to have a proper try this montg. My cousin who cheated on her husband a few years back just announced. So unfair.


----------



## Mdc

August so sorry! It seems so unfair when we are all doing everything to get a BFP and it seems like a kick in the gut with those stories. I know someone that has a DH who is over 50 she is 40 and fell pregnant while supposedly on the depo BC. That is nearly impossible. 

Afm, I attempted to get my HSG but the doc could not get the cath in and diagnosed my with cervical stenosis. I had never heard of that but after some googling it is usually caused by a leep or cone biopsy. I have had neither so it is likely congenital for me. Basically your cervix OS is too small and that may be the source of our problems. The treatments that I have heard do not seem pleasant. Manual dilation and surgery...ouch! Trying to stay positive, but I am probably just going to be lurking for a while bc I am pretty bummed. Good luck to everyone. :dust:


----------



## tag74

August it doesn't sound fair! :hugs:

I am on cycle 6 and would love to join you ladies. Testing March 12th!


----------



## Sis4Us

August I know the feeling ALL to well my sis has 7 kids and doesn't have custody of any of them :nope:


----------



## Hopethisyear

Well no luck here. AF showed early for me today at 11dpo after some super annoying evaps on Wondfo's. Next step is IVF, meeting with my RE this week to get the ball rolling. Good luck everyone else.


----------



## AugustBride6

Hope...Good luck with the IVF appointment!!!! Sounds like your BFP could be right around the corner!


----------



## Spudtastic

I just had a rant on another thread. Someone I know just told me they're pregnant. It seems like every woman I know is announcing they are pregnant. My friend deserves it. She's a good mum. I can't help but feel so sad and angry about my miscarriages all at the same time.


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi ladies!

August & Spudtastic - I'm sorry about the friends announcements getting you down. I think we can all relate. It stinks when someone around us gets the thing we want the most. I have felt that sting of jealousy/sadness on many occasions. 

Mdc - That is terrible that the HSG did not go as planned. I do not know anything about cervical stenosis so I can't offer any suggestions. Maybe try getting a second opinion?? Sometimes dr.'s are wrong. Let me know if you need to chat. 

Welcome Tag74!!!

Hopethisyear - Sorry AF got you!! :hugs: Good luck on the IVF route. I have my FX that it gets you your BFP.

AFM, yesterday was day seven of flashy smiley faces for me. I have no idea what is going on. I'm watching my friends two kids for the week so my house is in total chaos so no BD'ing for me this week. March is pretty much a bust for me I think. I guess we will see how it plays out. 

I hope everyone has a great Monday!


----------



## TTC74

Just checking in on all you ladies! 

AFM - I'm waiting around for +OPK/peak fertility monitor reading. I figure it'll be another couple of days. Last month I Od on CD12/13 but I'm guessing this cycle (my first clomid cycle), it will be a little later. That's just a guess based on how light the OPKs are at this point, though. I'm fitting in a BD every other day to make sure I'm covered. 

GL to all in the TWW!


----------



## Spudtastic

Megan - I hope you manage to get some sneaky bd-ing in and that you have a chance in march. 

Ttc - I hope you're bd-ing like you're in a new relationship lol.

Cd8 for me to day. Have started opks just in case. I didn't o last cycle (sstraight after my erpc anyway). I've heard of some ladies not ovulating for two of three cycles after an erpc/d&c. I hope that's not the case for me.


----------



## penelopejones

mdc - so sorry to hear that. Hopefully you'll be able to find a treatment plan.

Spud & August - It does suck that some people seem to get pregnant so easily while other struggle. Just not fair. 

AFM, CD23 and I got a positive OPK last night. Seems kind of late. I did get a darkened test around CD11 (tho not positive), but then it got lighter for a long time and then dark again. DH and I bd'd and now I have a horrible yeast infection. (Probably tmi, but has anyone had this happened while TTCing? Not sure if it was because we were making up for missed time while DH was sick and doing his sperm analysis, or if it is just one of those things). Anyway, I'm hoping we might have a shot this month despite all the disruptions. Just need a long enough LP for something to maybe happen.


----------



## Lanfear333

Penelope - DH and I had that happen the month before I started temping. We bd'd a lot, because we'd had a rough month before. I made the mistake of using a 1 day treatment when I hear they're not safe in the tww. That was the month I had a random 9day LP and the worst AF ever. I still wonder if I didn't screw something up with the 1 day treatment.


----------



## TTC74

My OPKs are finally darkening up. Here's to hoping for a pos OPK tomorrow or Friday. I'm ready!


----------



## nessaw

Ttc74 I am on clomid this month too. Cd6 tom so should be starting to poas for cbfm. Which days and how many mg are you on?


----------



## AugustBride6

TTC74 said:


> My OPKs are finally darkening up. Here's to hoping for a pos OPK tomorrow or Friday. I'm ready!

Time to handle business!


----------



## TTC74

nessaw said:


> Ttc74 I am on clomid this month too. Cd6 tom so should be starting to poas for cbfm. Which days and how many mg are you on?

I'm taking 100 mg CD5 - CD9. How about you?


----------



## Sis4Us

Penelope if u have PH strips check his Sperms PH this might be an easy fix for u if its an issue as a round of antibiotics for him to clear any underlying infection!!
I get irrated too w a lot oh BD my DH had a Varicocle and his PH is very high and mine is very low!! :nope:


----------



## penelopejones

Thanks everyone! 

Lan - I took the 1 day treatment and it burned like crazy. Why is it unsafe during the TWW? I looked in the accompanying instructions and didn't see anything specific about pregnancy (although I guess TTC is different). 

I hope I didn't wreck our chances this month....


----------



## Lanfear333

I could never find anything about the why, I just read on site after site not to use anything stronger than the 3 day treatment. :shrug:


----------



## Mdc

Just wanted to say hi, and it sounds like there will be a lot of BD in the next week! GL to everyone. 

Thanks for positive feedback. Leave it to me to have something crazy going on, but in feel more relaxed now and DH still wants to try this month. In his words 'my guys are probably really small anyways' LOL! I am cd12 today and just did my first OPK. Meant to start earlier, but forgot them when I was traveling. Probably will be just a relaxed cycle this month and I will TRY to not be the BD police :winkwink:


----------



## Lanfear333

Ugh. My back is killing me and has been since right before O. I'm hoping it's because I released a huge egg and now it's fertilized and doing it's thing.

August, I forgot to change my date! FF has my testing date as the 11th. I probably won't make it that long, but we'll keep it there.


----------



## nessaw

Ttc74 I am just taking 25mg cd2-6. These are left overs from 2 years ago. Back then I was prescribed 100mg same days. Am only taking it to try and level out my hormones post mc. But it worked the last time so fx.


----------



## Wish2BMom

hi girls! totally stalking since my IVF stuff won't start until end of March/beginning of April (so won't be testing until May).

August - I'm about to 'dude' you, warning! - DUDE, I TOTALLY get it! I just heard last week that my cousin is preg with her 4th kid. She lives with her folks/brother/kids/boyfriend in a small house, she has no job and can't keep one for the life of her, recent problems with alcohol, my aunt is basically paying for all of her kids all the time (and her!). HOW does she get to have another one when she can't really afford it and I don't?? And I guess she's announcing it at a family get together we have coming up. My sister called to tell me b/c she knows our situation and wanted to be sensitive of it and warn me that this announcement is coming up. So I guess I have a few weeks to get my reaction in order. No one is going to be happy about this, though - it's just selfish and reckless of her.
Also, I heard of at least 3 more pregnancies in the two weeks prior to this one, one on the same day. They are all already great moms, though, so that was fine but still tough to swallow. I'm literally tired of hearing 'we're pregnant!'. I feel horrible saying that and I don't feel that way when I come on this site b/c I'm rooting for you all. 
Thankfully our vacation was really refreshing so my sensitivity has died down a bit. :)

FX'ed and :dust: for everyone!!


----------



## AugustBride6

Lan....you are updated! I sure hope you had a big ol egg released. You crack me up! :haha:


Wish...sounds exactly like my sister. She can in no way support or raise this baby. She wouldn't be able to feed the one she has if it weren't for government assistance. It's really a sad situation and I think I am more upset that she is bringing another child into this kind of situation than the fact that she is pregnant and not me. Her fiance is 49 years old (22 years older than her). I guess the fact that he was able to conceive at the age of 49 is good news for all of us 35+ ladies. That's the only silver lining I can think of!


----------



## TTC74

nessaw said:


> Ttc74 I am just taking 25mg cd2-6. These are left overs from 2 years ago. Back then I was prescribed 100mg same days. Am only taking it to try and level out my hormones post mc. But it worked the last time so fx.

So, you were successful with the clomid 2 years ago? How many cycles did you have to take it?


----------



## TTC74

Positive OPK this morning! So, this is it ladies. I'll be joining the TWW within the next couple of days. I can't wait for my first clomid cycle TWW (and hopefully my only one!). I've also been taking Fertile Aid and Fertile CM. The latter really seems to be working. I have more EWCM than usual by far. Fx for a March BFP for all of us!


----------



## Fezzle

Ooh- I think I have a bottle of some FertileCM somewhere- I completely forgot about that! How long have you been taking it?


----------



## TTC74

Fezzle said:


> Ooh- I think I have a bottle of some FertileCM somewhere- I completely forgot about that! How long have you been taking it?

Only 6 days but I really see a significant difference already! DH even mentioned it after BD. In fairness, it could be a side effect of the clomid, but I've actually read that less CM was a side effect of clomid. So, I'm chalking it up to the supplement.


----------



## Fezzle

I had less CM on my first Clomid cycle- or it was 'different'- more like random gushes than more throughout the day, though it didn't seem to be a problem for conceiving, so I guess that was ok. Last cycle with the Clomid was more normal. I just took my last Clomid pill today so still have probably at least a week until I ovulate, so it sounds like if I start now it could still improve things!


----------



## Vonn

I am waiting for AF as we took this month off because I changed some meds and we needed a break. 

I've been lurking to hopefully see some inspirational bfps. GL & FX to everyone! :dust:

I just have to comment on on Lanfear's crazy impressive temp jump! I hope it means something good baby: :winkwink:)! Were you up not long before you temped, or any other reason why it would shoot up so high (aside from an implantation progesterone surge)? Will definitely be checking back to see how your cycle plays out!


----------



## nessaw

Ttc we had 3 rounds 2 years ago but they didn't work but did regulate my cycle-prior to it my cycle length varied from 22-30 days and it evened out at 26 days with ov on cd12. I took the 25mg cd2-6 last July along with pressed and cbfm and got a bfp but lost it in sept. So hoping it works. 2 years ago we'd been told dh sa was low so dtd every other days. Both times we dtd every high and peak day on cbfm we got pg. Fx


----------



## AugustBride6

Holy Cannoli, Lan! FX'd that's BFP in the works!!!:happydance:


----------



## Wish2BMom

FX'ed Lan!! that's the highest you've ever been, it looks like!!!


----------



## Lanfear333

I slept like crap. I was hot all night and these back pains/cramps are enough to keep me from getting comfortable. I have a headache today and don't feel like eating again. I'm either sick or pregnant.


----------



## AugustBride6

Let's go with the last one!!!!

Sounds like my last couple of nights. My fitbit shows me waking up every hour. This girl needs a full nights sleep!:sleep:


----------



## Lanfear333

I went to bed at 9 a couple nights ago because I just couldn't stay awake any longer. It was not very restful sleep. I actually remembered my dreams and rarely do. No dreams last night because I didn't sleep deep enough. FX it means something good.


----------



## Vonn

Well, I know which I am hoping it is! Of course, you have been through (and are still going through) an incredibly stressful time, and this may be your body's reaction to it. Take it easy and try to rest. Fx.


----------



## nessaw

Fx lan. My last bfp I started having afternoon naps from 9dpo onwards. Hope it's a good sign.x


----------



## Hopethisyear

Lan-your chart is looking awesome! FX'd that a BFP is coming for you.


----------



## Lanfear333

Longest stretch of sleep last night was 1.5 hours. My hip and back hurt, but I couldn't lay comfortably because it made me sick to my stomach. This morning I had to get out of the shower to throw up. I didn't eat but a couple bites of food yesterday, so it was Wednesdays dinner still in there. I was out of bed repeatedly to walk off pain and pee, so I don't know about this temp either because our bedroom is really cold at night. Feeling sad today. It was a month ago today that the crap hit the fan.

How is everyone else?


----------



## AugustBride6

:hugs: Lan. I will be thinking about you today. I saw your vacation ticker! What part of Florida are you going to? Driving or flying?

afm...temp drop this morning! I knew this cycle was a bust so I am ready to get the show on the road!!! Happy weekend ladies!


----------



## Wish2BMom

oh lan, that sounds horrible! I'm so sorry! I hope it means good things, though. But yuck.


----------



## Vonn

Lanfear--Sorry to hear about your physical and emotional pain. So tough. Could you have injured your hip/back working out somehow? I know you have been so good about exercising. Take care of yourself. :hugs:


----------



## Lanfear333

I don't think it is an exercise injury.

We're driving down to Indian Rocks Beach. We've had a timeshare there since I was little. My mom is there at the same time and my sister is there the week after. The intent was to get two more for my other sisters, but my dad passed before they could follow through. I'm just hoping this one doesn't start a fight over who gets to use it.


----------



## AugustBride6

We love Indian Rocks Beach! We stayed at the Reef Club a few years ago during Spring Break. Nice and quiet and just a trolley ride away from Clearwater :) You can wave to me when you drive by Indy :winkwink:


----------



## Lanfear333

Will do! I am really looking forward to the warmer weather.


----------



## Wish2BMom

_I'm_ really looking forward to you getting a BFP! Look at those temps on 11dpo!!


----------



## AugustBride6

Goodness Lan!!!!!! Looking good!!! Are you going to cave test early?


----------



## JJay

Sorry I'm late to the March thread. Please can you put me down for the 20th. Given my POAS habit I'll probably be testing from the 15th! Good luck everyone x


----------



## Hopethisyear

Lan - Are you going to test soon? Looking good!


----------



## Sis4Us

Just checking to see how March is going so Far!!! :dust: :dust:

Fx FX!!!


----------



## tag74

Testing Tuesday March 10th! Would love to join!!


----------



## AugustBride6

In out, AF arrived a day early. This month will be a wash too, DH leaves in the morning to work out town for two weeks grrr!


----------



## JJay

:thumbup::happydance: Lan huge congratulations!


----------



## JJay

Sorry Augustbride :( x


----------



## Wish2BMom

Lan!!! Doesn't look like you've announced but peeping your chart.....EEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Wish2BMom

August, I'm so sorry - maybe we can both get our BFPs in May!! that'll be when I next get to test, I think. :)


----------



## AugustBride6

Oh my goodness, she tested?! Please tell me you got your BFP, Lan! This will make my day ;)

Wish....that sounds like a plan!!!! Power in pairs!!!:thumbup:


----------



## TTC74

Lan - just stalked your chart. Looks like big congrats are in order. :happydance:


----------



## Vonn

Lanfear!! A huge congrats to you! Getting a :bfp: after such a tragic time must feel like warm sunshine shining down on you. Can't wait to hear about what prompted the testing, how you shared with DH, etc, etc. Yay!

:dust: to all for March. Keep 'em coming, amazing ladies!


----------



## Lanfear333

Thanks Ladies!!!!

Vonn-he suggested I test since it was getting so close and I was having some wicked tummy troubles. We were actually in the middle of moving around our bedroom to change it up a bit and I was like, "hey babe, come take a look at this, I think I see something." It was a squinter for sure, but it was there. I took a different kind of test this morning and got a better line. Here is some line porn for you.
 



Attached Files:







Positive.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## AugustBride6

:yipee::yipee::yipee: Oh my goodness! I am so happy for you! I am going to miss you in our group but I am happy to see you go!! Congratulations girl!!


----------



## JJay

Lovely line :) x


----------



## Lanfear333

Thanks August. I'll still be around, checking on you girls.


----------



## Gypsey4

:happydance: So happy for you Lan!


----------



## Mdc

Congratulations Lan! So amazing!!! :happydance:

August, sorry you are out. Travel schedules are never fun when they get in the way.


----------



## nessaw

Congratulations lan.x
Afm cd11 highs on cbfm. Hoping for peak tom.
Sorry for those who the witch visited. Fx everyone. X


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi ladies! 

Lan - Super congrats on the BFP! Thanks for the line porn. I do love to stare at a big beautiful BFP pic!

August - So sorry about AF and having to skip this cycle. That's a true bummer!

Nessaw - Better get busy BD'ing!

AFM - after 13 days of flashing smiley faces I ran out of OPK's. I'm officially giving up the OPK racket. It only serves to stress me out anyways. My plan is to try to BD at least every other day and wait on AF. My house is finally back to normal. Going from one baby to three babies was very stressful, so I'm glad. Looking forward to a nice relaxing week. Anyone doing anything fun for spring break? My biggest plan is to finally get caught up on Game of Thrones!!


----------



## AugustBride6

Megan....are you temping? That's a crazy number of flashing smilies.

Nothing too fun for spring break. I am taking a road trip to Ohio to see my friend for the weekend. I'm pretty excited because I am going by MYSELF! It's been over a year since I got away without the hubby or kiddos. :happydance: The teenager is heading south to Daytona. I wish I had the vacation time to join her! I need to see the beach!!


----------



## MeganS0326

AugustBride6 said:


> Megan....are you temping? That's a crazy number of flashing smilies.
> 
> Nothing too fun for spring break. I am taking a road trip to Ohio to see my friend for the weekend. I'm pretty excited because I am going by MYSELF! It's been over a year since I got away without the hubby or kiddos. :happydance: The teenager is heading south to Daytona. I wish I had the vacation time to join her! I need to see the beach!!

Not temping. I stopped when DS was a newborn because getting up to feed him was messing with the temps, so I didn't want to hassle with it. I guess I could start up again. Maybe next cycle. 

A road trip without kids sounds like fun! I'd trade that for my nights of Netflix any day. lol I do agree that the beach sounds more fun than Ohio :haha:


----------



## TTC74

Love this info for those of us in the TWW. 

https://www.ehd.org/dev_article_unit1.php

Fx I've got the beginning of a blastocyst eeking up on the uterus!
 



Attached Files:







First week.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## penelopejones

Congrats Lan! This is wonderful news! 

AFM, CD30, late O (cd22?) and starting to spot. I figure I'm probably out again. Now just have to figure out what to do next...


----------



## JJay

Fab article TTC74! I am dpo 1 today so fingers crossed that's all starting to happen...

Hoping you're not out Penelope. X


----------



## penelopejones

Hoping I'm not out, too! No AF and no more spotting as of yet. I did have exactly 2 drops of blood four or five days ago, as well. Who knows? 

We've decided to try IUI as our first course of action (unless a miracle happens this month!). The only question is whether we can start this month since we are going to be in Florida for 9 days and the baseline ultrasound has to happen before that. I'm hoping AF does show soon if that's what she's going to do....


----------



## Spudtastic

Penelope - when is af due? when will you test if she doesn't show her witchy face?

Cd 16 and nothing on the opks. I'm hoping I still o around cd21 as they have been getting slightly darker each day (but they're very feint still).


----------



## MeganS0326

TTC74 - Thanks for posting that article. It was a very interesting read. Hard to imagine what an intricate process has to undergo for us to get that BFP. Makes the TWW kinda understandable though.

JJay - Welcome to the TWW. I've got my FX for a BFP for you!

Penelope - Glad the spotting stopped. Have you tested yet? The random spotting could be a good thing! I really hope the witch stays away and you don't even need the IUI!

Spud - Hope you are getting lots of practice BD'ing in waiting for the + OPK :haha:


----------



## Mdc

Good afternoon to everyone. I am just checking in and it seems like a fair like people are just getting started or in the dreaded TWW. GL to everyone and hoping to continue with the BFPs this month. 

Megan, sorry about so many flashy opks! I think I am done with the advanced flashy ones myself. Last month it gave me a crazy LH surge for at least 4 days (stopped testing after the first day because it locked me out for 3 days, but then out of curiosity tested again and it still was there). Say what?!?? This month I tried to compare the advanced and the regular and they did not seem to agree. Part of it was probably my fault because I am trying to drink a lot of water and that is hard to do and not POAS for four hours :dohh:

Ttc74, thanks for the graphic hopefully my zygote can catch up to your blastocyst. LOL!

Penelope, hopefully this is the lucky cycle so you can ditch the IUIs all together. Hopefully you can test soon. 

As for everyone else GL!

I think I am just starting the TWW, peaked on Sunday morning, but FF I think is trying to use my crazy temps to determine O. First month temping so my chart is jaggy wacko. Probably some user error and travelled quite a bit to the east coast so the times are all screwy. 
:dust:


----------



## Fezzle

I'm still waiting to ovulate too, though I'm only CD12. I'm hoping it'll happen this weekend or by early next week at the latest. I'm on my 4th day of flashing smileys, but it's not unusual for me to have them for about a week before the peak. My ics don't seem that dark, so I think I still have at least a few days more to wait.


----------



## Spudtastic

Nearly positive opk this morning So can you change my test date to 28 march please. Though I'll prob test on the 24th anyway because I have no patience.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing and keeping my fingers crossed for some March BFP's :dust:


----------



## Spudtastic

Actually no need to change my date. 25 march will be 11/12dpo and I will have tested by then lol.


----------



## Lanfear333

Hopethisyear said:


> Just checking in to see how everyone is doing and keeping my fingers crossed for some March BFP's :dust:

There is at least one! ME! :happydance:


----------



## AugustBride6

How are you feeling Lan?

Spud...are you staying at the same date? I'm easily confused!

afm...DH might get home next Friday and if I ovulate as scheduled we might just get that IUI done or at the very least give it a go one time! FX'ed!


----------



## Lanfear333

FX for you August!

I feel like I'm pregnant lol. I have the slight cramping, and the bewbs are getting more sore by the day. Going to poas again in the morning to see the progression of the line.


----------



## Spudtastic

August - please keep me on the same date but af not due until the 27th/28th. I usually cave by 9dpo anyway and that will be 22nd. 

Lan - can we get a photo of new hcg test please for line porn.


----------



## Lanfear333

I will photo the test, for sure!


----------



## TTC74

My first test will be at 9 DPO on Sunday. I'm looking forward to it - although I know it will still be early.


----------



## Sis4Us

Just checking on u ladies BIG Congrats Lan!!!! :yipee:


----------



## penelopejones

I'm on CD33 (11 dpo) and tested BFN this morning, but I've had light spotting for the last 4 days and AF still isn't here. Not sure what is going on....


----------



## Hopethisyear

Still early Penelope...keeping my Fx'd for ya.


----------



## Lanfear333

Here's your Friday morning line porn. The test line showed up on the frer before the control line did. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Positive 2.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TTC74

Lan - what DPO were you when you got your BFP?


----------



## Lanfear333

TTC-too funny, I just wrote you in the bfp chasers thread about that same thing! I'll answer here too in case anyone else wants to know.

9DPO-BFN
11DPO-BFP but just barely
12DPO-BFP a little darker and showed a bit faster
16DPO(today)-Super dark and the lines showed up SO fast.


----------



## AugustBride6

Those are some gorgeous lines! I am so excited for you!

Who's next!!!!:happydance:


----------



## penelopejones

Well.... I tested this morning (12dpo) and I think I have a faint positive! DH couldn't see it but I definitely saw something. I'm going to test again tomorrow. 

I'll try to post a picture but we are on vacation and flew out this morning super early. I put the test strip somewhere in my luggage so I could compare tomorrow, but now I don't know where it is! 

The spotting I had for the last 4 days has gone away and now nothing. I'm cautiously optimistic...


----------



## Spudtastic

Penelope - I can spot a squinter on a frer a mile off. Can't wait to look.


----------



## penelopejones

Spudtastic said:


> Penelope - I can spot a squinter on a frer a mile off. Can't wait to look.

Well, this is a IC but here it is. More visible in person.


----------



## TTC74

I see it Penelope! I can't wait to see tomorrow's update!


----------



## Hopethisyear

I see it too Penelope!!


----------



## penelopejones

Thanks! Makes me feel better....


----------



## Spudtastic

I can see it


----------



## nessaw

I can see it too. Congrats x


----------



## TTC74

Anyone else having BFP dreams? I've had them 2-3 nights in a row. They're driving me crazy!


----------



## AugustBride6

Penelope!!!! I can see it! Test again!!!!&#128514;. It's a great start to the month


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc74 - how many dpo are you. It must be close to testing time.

I'm 2dpo and I promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot and that I would breeze through this tww easily.Ha ha ha ha ha. I'm symptom spotting like crazy especially since dd(just turned 2) told me on o evening that 'baby back in tummy mummy'.
Now I feel like my stomach has a constant dull ache. And the irrational anger this morning was due to pregnancy too lol. Oh I'm bad at this.


----------



## Sis4Us

I see it Penelope!!! :)


----------



## penelopejones

Spud - I love that story about your daughter. I hope it comes true! 

TTC - Given how long I've been TTC and how many times I've tested, I'm surprised I haven't had any TTC dreams (I don't think). Are they dreams about testing specifically? Or bd'ing? :rofl:


----------



## penelopejones

Here's today's test on a FRER! 

I still can't believe it. We've been trying for over a year. I think the HSG I had this month may have made the difference.


----------



## TTC74

Penelope - they are dreams about testing. I Get the BFP. I get all excited. Then I wake up. 

As for testing, I caved and tested today at a super early 8 DPO. Obviously, I'm not going to throw in the towel this month yet given that the BFN is kind of expected this early.


----------



## penelopejones

It's definitely early, TTC! Fingers crossed....


----------



## Spudtastic

Ttc - yes that's way too early. I've never got a bfp at 8dpo. Having said that I'll probably cave on 8dpo and do a test myself then  and then I'll be telling myself it's way too early when I get a bfn.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Spud- LOL!!! That's me every month


----------



## Spudtastic

Hope - tee hee. I bet hpt producers make a mint. I certainly put a lot of money their way.


----------



## JJay

Congratulations Penelope! :)

I am 6dpo today and looking forward to the testing and squinting for the next few days! I am a POAS addict and always start early as my LP is only 11 days. With DD I got bfn at 9dpo and BFP at 10dpo. With DS I had discovered FRER and got a real squinter at 8dpo in the afternoon, ICs and digi still bfn though.


----------



## Spudtastic

Interesting jjay. My last pregnancy I did a frer at 9dpo with fmu and got a bfn. That same afternoon I did a frer and got a squinter. Hnmmm I must go buy some frers.


----------



## TTC74

BFN with FMU on 9 DPO. My temps are looking good, though. So, fx it's just too early.


----------



## MrsTB

Super congrats LAN & Penelope!! Hope I can join & be your bump buddy too! :happydance: Am feeling a bundle of nerves, shock & excitement all rolled into one!


----------



## Spudtastic

Congrats MrsTB  

I just thought about a positive from having to wait two weeks before a bfp. By then you're already 4 weeks pregnant making pregnancy shorter lol.


----------



## MrsTB

Spudtastic said:


> Congrats MrsTB
> 
> I just thought about a positive from having to wait two weeks before a bfp. By then you're already 4 weeks pregnant making pregnancy shorter lol.

Thanks Spud! I know it's really weird that pregnancy weeks include the 2 weeks or so before you ovulate so babies delivered at 40/40 are actually 38/40 old!! Makes me sound further along than I actually am haha!


----------



## MeganS0326

Congrats MrsTB and Penelope! I'm so happy for you both! I hope we get lots more BFP's this month!!


----------



## Mdc

Congrats Penelope and MrsTb! So far this thread is on a roll. Good luck to everyone. I am dpo7 and this month seems like it is forever before I can POAS. :dust:


----------



## JJay

Congratulations MrsTB! This thread is lucky! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, MrsTB and Penelope! 

I hope this thread's luck rubs off on me- I'm not testing until the end of the month though!


----------



## nessaw

Congrats mrstb.x


----------



## penelopejones

Good luck Fezzle, MDC, and anyone else still waiting to test! 

I think March is a lucky month for sure.


----------



## penelopejones

MrsTB - I would love a bump buddy! I was checking out the Pregnancy forums but was surprised there are no birth month clubs... or am I missing something? Where do people go?


----------



## Lanfear333

Congrats Penelope and MrsTB! Nice to have some join me.

Penelope-I looked for the birth month forums and saw nothing. If you started one, I'd totally join. FF has my date as November 18.


----------



## Wish2BMom

OMG! Congratulations, Penelope!!!! I can't believe I missed so many announcements by just not coming on over the weekend! How excited are you?? no IUI or IVF for you!! :wohoo:

also congratulations to MrsTB!!!


----------



## JJay

7dpo BFN not surprising really! I just can't help myself!


----------



## MeganS0326

Hello Ladies! Hope everyone is having a nice Monday.

Jjay - Sorry about the BFN but 7dpo is crazy early. Do you feel like you have a good chance this month? Any symptoms?

AFM - If I O'd on the last day of my 13 day long run of flashy smileys I would be 9dpo today, Should I test??? We managed to BD the day before and the next two days so here's hoping that I did O somewhere in that timeframe but who knows. August, I set out to follow your advise to start temping but it hasn't gone well. DS is teething and has been very unpredictable in his sleep. I know starting to temp in the middle of the cycle wouldn't help me anyways but it doesn't give me hope for next cycle. 

FX for all the ladies testing soon. I can't wait for this thread to EXPLODE with BFP's!!!


----------



## AugustBride6

Megan, I am horrible with temping and I don't have a little one that's teething! I usually temp to detect ovulation and call it quits :) Then I start back up towards the end of my cycle to know which day AF will arrive. It's too much work, and I am over waking up on the weekends for it! :haha: Which reminds me, it's time to start POAS. DH will be back home Friday, FX'ed I don't O until Saturday!!!:happydance:


----------



## JJay

I don't really have any symptoms except mild nausea this evening. 

Megan if I was 9dpo I would def test but then I am a POAS addict! I got my BFPs at 8dpo and 10dpo so usually start testing at 6/7 dpo to see if I can spot a faint line! Good luck and report back on the test! X


----------



## MrsTB

penelopejones said:


> MrsTB - I would love a bump buddy! I was checking out the Pregnancy forums but was surprised there are no birth month clubs... or am I missing something? Where do people go?




Lanfear333 said:


> Congrats Penelope and MrsTB! Nice to have some join me.
> 
> Penelope-I looked for the birth month forums and saw nothing. If you started one, I'd totally join. FF has my date as November 18.

Thanks ladies! Yeah count me in on any birth month thread too! I'm so desperate to keep up with the gym but the time I'd usually go is when get in from work & that's time in the day I now find myself feeling completely zapped mixed in with some background nausea! :sleep:


----------



## Vonn

MrsTB & Penelope--yay for your bfp's!! :bfp::bfp: Congrats and a happy, healthy nine months to you both! Love seeing those lines!


----------



## Gypsey4

Hey Ladies, I just got back from a beautiful Hawaiian vacation. I tested as soon as I got home at 11 days po and got a BFP, clear as a bell. I will upload some line porn when I am not so shattered. I can hardly believe it. The craziest part is that this is the same day that I found out I was pregnant with my daughter four years ago. 

We have been trying to conceive for a year with a miscarriage along the way. There is hope my friends. 

Penelope, Lan and Mrs.TB - I am so so so happy for you guys. I am praying for sticky beans.


----------



## JJay

Wow congratulations Gypsey. Fabulous news :) xxx


----------



## Hopethisyear

Congratulations Gypsey!! Where did you come visit in Hawaii?


----------



## Fezzle

Congrats, Gypsey!


----------



## AugustBride6

Holy Moly this thread is on fire! Let's just change the name and keep it going for April!

Congratulations Gypsey!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Lanfear333

Congrats Gypsey!!!!


----------



## MeganS0326

Congrats Gypsey!!!

AFM - BFN :cry: Not surprised, don't even know if I ever O'd for sure.


----------



## Wish2BMom

congrats, Gypsey!!!

i'm sorry for the BFN, megan - what dpo are you?


----------



## Vonn

Gypsey, congrats on your :bfp:!!!

Have you done anything different in the last few cycles that may have helped? (Aside from going to Hawaii for a vacation!) Have you told DH?


----------



## Gypsey4

Here is a picture of my test at 11 days PO. I can still hardly believe it except I already have the symptoms of nausea and insomnia. The only thing I did different is I started acupuncture last month.

My husband didn't come with us to Maui (we were there visiting family and he couldn't get away from work), so I stuck the test in with the gifts that we brought back for him.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## penelopejones

Congrats, Gypsey! 

There is a November birth month forum under Group Discussions: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2294825-34-2015-november-sparklers.html


----------



## Mdc

Congrats Gypsey! Great way to surprise him!


----------



## nessaw

Congrats gypsey.x


----------



## JJay

Awwww lovely way to announce and lovely lines Gypsey. Congrats again!

Sorry for your bfn Megan

Fxed for those left to test. I had another bfn today at 8dpo I know it's early but my lt is only usually 11 days so would
Have hoped for a v faint line by now. Think I might be out this month x


----------



## jessiecat

CONGRATS GYPSEY!!!! So happy to see your good news


----------



## Spudtastic

Jjay - 8dpo is still very early. You never know 

I'M 5 dpo. Just waiting for sunday/monday.


----------



## Hopethisyear

Gypsey - that is such a cute way to surprise him. Hope you had some nice weather while you were here in Maui. We have had a horrible winter (for Maui standards) We even had snow on the mountain.

AFM- Still waiting to O. I thought I might be testing again March, but looks like it will be April if I even O. This is such an odd cycle.


----------



## Spudtastic

Gypsey - congratulations 

Hope - I'm quite jealous that you live in Hawaii. I like how some of the myths are similar to the maori mythd here in nz. I guess the early settlers arrived from a related boat


----------



## Hopethisyear

Spud - Yes, I think both Maori and Hawaiian people were from the same area originally. There are many similar words that only vary by a letter or two and the stories are similar too. Polynesian history fascinates me. I have always wanted to visit New Zealand, some day. Maybe we should house swap LOL


----------



## Wish2BMom

can I get in on this house swap?? New Hampshire is VERY exotic! ;)


----------



## AugustBride6

I want in on the swap too! Indiana is....well....


----------



## Lanfear333

I don't think anyone wants to swap with Michigan, so I'll just settle for my Florida vacation.


----------



## AugustBride6

Lan.... I will swap with you during the summer :haha:


----------



## Lanfear333

At least we have ALL THE LAKES!


----------



## MeganS0326

I'm willing to house swap too! April is Fiesta here in San Antonio!!!


----------



## Gypsey4

I wanna house swap too! We live in the mountains of California in-between Lake Tahoe and Yosemite. SF is only a few hours away.


----------



## AugustBride6

I have dibs on anything in a warmer climate! I need some sun!


----------



## Hopethisyear

LOL you gals are so funny. 
Gypsey, I have family in that area it's so pretty. I love going to visit and smelling all the pine trees. Can't comment on Michigan, San Antonio and Indiana as I've never been there, but I'm sure they are awesome too.


----------



## Spudtastic

He he hope . I think there's now a huge queue for houseswapping. Autumn is well and truly here so I'm keen for a warmer climate.


----------



## Wish2BMom

AugustBride6 said:


> I have dibs on anything in a warmer climate! I need some sun!

for REAL. It's 27 with a 'real feel' of 2 here today. 2!!!! and it flurried yesterday!! ENOUGH!!


----------



## Lanfear333

We got teased with near 70 degree temps on Monday, only for it to be back in the 40s the rest of the week. Or 21 to 4 for those who use Celsius.


----------



## MrsTB

Gypsey4 said:


> Hey Ladies, I just got back from a beautiful Hawaiian vacation. I tested as soon as I got home at 11 days po and got a BFP, clear as a bell. I will upload some line porn when I am not so shattered. I can hardly believe it. The craziest part is that this is the same day that I found out I was pregnant with my daughter four years ago.
> 
> We have been trying to conceive for a year with a miscarriage along the way. There is hope my friends.
> 
> Penelope, Lan and Mrs.TB - I am so so so happy for you guys. I am praying for sticky beans.

Sorry bit late to this but super congrats Gypsey! :hugs:


----------



## penelopejones

Congrats Gypsey! And I would definitely house swap for Northern California. Anyone interested in North Carolina?


----------



## TTC74

What part of NC? I'm offering up Florida! Unfortunately, it's a northern landlocked college town. It's still warm, though!


----------



## Spudtastic

Any more bfps ladies?


----------



## JJay

AF arrived for me. I'm missing April out so will be back for May testing. Good luck everyone, hopefully you'll all be in the pregnancy section by the time I get back! X


----------



## Spudtastic

Hi jjay. Sorry to hear about af. 
10dpo for me and a bfn.


----------



## Fezzle

Still waiting to test- I'm only 7 or 8 dpo. I'm going to test on Sunday if AF isn't here first.


----------



## TTC74

Waiting for AF. She's 2 days late, but Im not pregnant. She's never late. It must be the clomid. It's really aggravating because I'd like to get round 2 of clomid started.


----------



## Wish2BMom

TTC - looks like your anniversary is coming up! What a wonderful present a BFP would be!! :)


----------



## MeganS0326

Happy Monday everyone!

Spudtastic - I'm sorry about your 10dpo BFN. Hopefully you just had a late implanter and you will get a BFP in the next day or two. FX!

Jjay - Sorry AF got you and that you will be taking April off. :hugs:

Fezzle - Good luck testing on Sunday. I hope AF stays far far away!

TTC74 - Sorry about the BFN. I hope AF shows soon so you can get the next cycle underway.

AFM, AF arrived this morning. :cry: I just hope she is gone by Thursday (my birthday) or at least by Saturday (DS 1st birthday).

Good luck to all who are left to test this month. Anyone start an April thread yet??


----------



## AugustBride6

I am officially in the TWW and DH made it home in time! :happydance:

Megan...I don't think there's a thread for April yet. It seems like I'm always the first one heading into the new month. I can start one :)


----------



## nessaw

12 dpo today-I think-never got a peak on the cbfm. Pretty sure not pg so haven't bothered testing. Was sure it was here this morning but nothing when I went to the loo. Blah!


----------



## Spudtastic

Megan - sorry about af. I hope it's gone by Thursday forr you. Mine is due on Friday. I hope it's on time as I have a wedding to go to next Wednesday though a late implanter would be nice too lol

Ttc - I hope af arrives soon for you too.

August - good luck with the tww.
someone we know has a grandson called August. Yes he was born in august lol.

Fezzle - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you too. Are you still using clomid?

Nessaw - sorry for all your losses. I hope you get your bfp soon.


----------



## Fezzle

Yep, I'm on my 3rd cycle. So far, I have a 50% success rate!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Sorry to the ladies who AF showed or who are in a frustrating limbo waiting for AF to show.

Fezzle - Keeping my FX'd for you.

AFM - only 3dpo here so just waiting since it's to early to symptom spot yet. Praying so hard for a BFP this month. It would be such a miracle if we don't have to pay a gazzilion dollars for IVF.


----------



## Mdc

Sorry for all the BFNs this month and I am still holding out for those who are going to test soon. Afm, I am out temp down, spotting, and cramps. Onwards to next month!


----------



## Fezzle

August- you need to update the first post to show off all the BFPs! I love popping there and seeing them!


----------



## AugustBride6

Fezzle said:


> August- you need to update the first post to show off all the BFPs! I love popping there and seeing them!

Oh my goodness! I totally forgot about doing that! I am so sorry! I will work on that now. Let me know if I miss anybody:blush:


----------



## AugustBride6

I feel like I am missing a BFP?!

Here's the link to April's thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ping-basket-full-april-bfps.html#post35161633


----------



## Lanfear333

AugustBride6 said:


> I feel like I am missing a BFP?!
> 
> Here's the link to April's thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ping-basket-full-april-bfps.html#post35161633

MrsTB never gave us a date. She just joined and said she was pregnant, basically!


----------



## Vonn

On a different thread mrstb said she got her BFP on March 12. Maybe add her in there? Thanks August!


----------



## TTC74

AF finally showed today. I'm working on scheduling my ultrasound for month 2 of clomid. :thumbup: See you all in the April thread!


----------



## Fezzle

AugustBride6 said:


> Fezzle said:
> 
> 
> August- you need to update the first post to show off all the BFPs! I love popping there and seeing them!
> 
> Oh my goodness! I totally forgot about doing that! I am so sorry! I will work on that now. Let me know if I miss anybody:blush:Click to expand...

Haha- don't worry about it! Thanks for doing this thread!


----------



## penelopejones

TTC: Well, we're also a landlocked college town (center of the state) so....


----------



## MrsTB

Lanfear333 said:


> AugustBride6 said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I am missing a BFP?!
> 
> Here's the link to April's thread: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...ping-basket-full-april-bfps.html#post35161633
> 
> MrsTB never gave us a date. She just joined and said she was pregnant, basically!Click to expand...

Hi there guys still here! Sorry been away but still around but trying to deal with my frequent waves of nausea & tiredness. Got the week off so trying to make the most of it relaxing & letting my body catch up with itself! My due date I think works out to be 18 Nov. I'm 6 weeks pregnant today. Anyone else getting pg symptoms? Probably dealing with them a lot better than me!


----------



## Wish2BMom

thanks for doing the April thread, August!
I am not going to be testing again - going to start all IVF stuff around 4/20, so I have another month 'off'. Or, read as 'month to do this the free way!' ;)


----------



## penelopejones

No symptoms, MrsTB - except I'm sleepy and hungry! With my DD, I didn't each much during the first trimester because I was queasy. This time, no nausea and I'm hungry every few hours!


----------



## Gypsey4

Just an exhausted insomniac here.


----------



## Lanfear333

Sleepy, hungry, but with an aversion to anything with sugar. I get queasy if I eat sugary stuff. I crave milk and cheese all the time. I'm already starting to show and it's ridiculous.

Oh, and super cranky.


----------



## nessaw

After thinking there was no point testing on Monday as sure af was coming I realised today I am a day late. Bought a cb digi on the way home and bfp! 2-3 weeks on the conception indicator but was evening urine so not accurate however am 15dpo. Can't believe it. Am sh1tting myself. Dug out my prescription for progesterone and baby aspirin from the cupboard. Hubbie is working til midnight. Just sent him a pic and waiting to see when he'll get back to me!


----------



## TTC74

Congrats!


----------



## AugustBride6

Oh my goodness! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Vonn

Nessaw--A huge congrats on the :bfp:!! Remind us of what you'd been doing. I feel like you were trying again after some time off, is that right? I am sending you lots and lots of :dust: for a sticky bean!! Yay!


----------



## nessaw

Vonn this was the 1st cycle I felt ready to try properly post 3rd mc. I had 25mg of clomid cd2-6. Never got a peak just highs on cbfm. The lines looked peak cd12/13. We bded from about cd10-15 with preseed. Really thought I was out on mon-so much I took a tampon with me to the toilet!


----------



## AugustBride6

We need to see that line porn!


----------



## Fezzle

Yay, nessaw!


----------



## nessaw

August am sorry I went for a digi so no proper line porn!


----------



## penelopejones

Yay Nessaw! Great news. :happydance:


----------



## MeganS0326

Awesome job neesaw! Congrats!!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Nessaw - Congratulations!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## Fezzle

I think I'm out- just had some spotting. Boo to AF on her way, but other than the fact that it didn't end in a BFP, it was a good cycle! I'll be doing the same thing (50mg of Clomid CD2-6) next cycle too.


----------



## Lanfear333

Congrats Nessaw!

Sorry, Fezzle. Glad it was a good cycle, though.


----------



## Gypsey4

Congratulations nessaw! :wohoo:


----------



## Wish2BMom

wow, nessaw!!! Congratulations!!! Geez, this has been a great month!!

fez - I'm sorry you think AF is coming. I hope not!! Believe til the end, baby!


----------



## Hopethisyear

Fez - Sorry that you may be out. I just think you body is waiting to give you a wedding present.


----------



## Fezzle

Haha- thanks! Maybe I have an old fashioned baby who wants to be conceived in wedlock! The spotting has come and gone- I haven't had any today so far, but it's still early for my usual LP for CD1.


----------



## penelopejones

Maybe it is IB?


----------



## Fezzle

I'm still hanging in there!


----------



## Fezzle

I'm out! :witch:

I have not been feeling pregnant at ALL, but I took a test anyway- especially as I noticed my cheap HPTs expire 3/2015! BFN and some red flow and cramps finally started not long after. I'm glad to finally get the next cycle started though!


----------



## nessaw

Sorry fezzle. Hoping for a wedding/honeymoon bfp.xx


----------



## TTC74

I'm all about wedding BFPs. Fx for Fezzle for a wedding BFP and Fx for me for a 1st anniversary BFP. Fx for the rest of you ladies, too. It's going to be a good month for us!


----------



## Wish2BMom

I feel that way too, TTC!!! there have been so many BFPs lately, it's nuts. I'm so excited for everyone.
Fezzle - good attitude and now you can party hardy at your wedding and make that honeymoon baby!


----------

